# The most faster stump cutter ROTOR S



## abbeystump (Nov 6, 2007)

I like this idea!!!! Save money on teeth..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV0TTEmoMuw


----------



## Ekka (Nov 6, 2007)

Obviously that was some type of plantation and trees were harvested, seemed a pale softer wood but none the less the thing must have tons of grunt to keep screwing like that.

The operator was very swift and accurate, never missed once considering the viewing and travelling angle.

Which means he must get a bloody stiff neck by the end of the day, watch him in the last stump he does at the end of the video.

I think they just have to set up a closed circuit camera with a decent screen and the operator could have a real bludge of a job.

Great video, good find.

There's a bunch of others, wild gear.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zx8up7sicY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFrNlxKOV2w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dShH7yqtoAY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtUoJ_Z3Zks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6teqi-3phs


----------



## abbeystump (Nov 6, 2007)

*Nice,I want one*

Nice I want one.
Tree stump cutter Rotor Speedy Hydro.
Fit one on the back of a Toyota Ute
Do your stumps and start a hole drilling business...


----------



## howel07264 (Nov 10, 2007)

abbeystump said:


> I like this idea!!!! Save money on teeth..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV0TTEmoMuw


Looks fine for small stumps with no roots.I would like to see it on a 6ft. water oak with roots everywhere.Don't think it would work to well, besides i could grind them faster with my carlton 7015. Looks like the rotor is turning mighty slow. I can see me unloading that monster rig on a customers manicured zosia lawn.they would have a heart attack!


----------



## ASD (Nov 10, 2007)

to slow and to much $$$$$$$$$ for the speed our 8018 would smoke that hands down and cost much less the that setup


----------

